# Solved: Cable for 2 Audio Sources into Headphones?



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

I need a cable to do this, so it would need to have two male ends which would plug into an MP3 player and another device, then a single female end that I could plug my headphones into. I would think such a beast exists but I don't know how to search for it, what terms I would use. Any help much appreciated.

Harold


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

halcour said:


> I need a cable to do this, so it would need to have two male ends which would plug into an MP3 player and another device, then a single female end that I could plug my headphones into. I would think such a beast exists but I don't know how to search for it, what terms I would use. Any help much appreciated.
> 
> Harold


Not sure of size plug you need, but take a look at

http://www.cablesunlimited.com/products/Prod_Individual3.aspx?groupcode=I0345


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

You can probably get one but you would damage the amplifier in one of the devices connected.


----------



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

K7M said:


> You can probably get one but you would damage the amplifier in one of the devices connected.


?! Please explain. The 2 devices would be outputting thru the earphone jack. How would this cause damage?

Thanks,
Harold


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

It would be the same as hooking up 2 stereo receivers to one set of speakers. You would ultimately damage one of the receivers. At some point the outputs would be at oposite polarities, it would be similar to putting the positives to negatives on 2 batteries.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Connecting two signal sources together is a bad idea, and *K7M* is correct, it may damage one or both of them. Also, this seems somewhat pointless, do you really want two audio sources active at the same time?


----------



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

It's certainly not pointless for my purposes. One source is an EMG biofeedback machine, which emits a continuous tone, the other source is an MP3 player, which will be playing hypnotic suggestions consisting of 2 different allegorical stories, one in each ear. (This is why I can't just have the BF machine in one ear and the MP3 in the other, the MP3 has to be stereo.)

I appreciate the warnings as this would never have occurred to me and this BF device is brand new and costs over $400, so I certainly don't wish to damage it in any way.

Any suggestions as to a solution to this problem would be greatly appreciated.

Harold


----------



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

How about this: What if the device playing the hypnotic suggestions accepted an audio input of its own?

Is there either an MP3 player (first choice), CD player (second choice), or cassette player (last choice) that would have such an input that I could plug the Biofeedback device into?

Thanks,
Harold


----------



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

Got it. Someone on another forum suggested using my computer, playing the MP3 in Media Player and plugging the biofeedback machine into the computer's audio input. I just happen to have on old laptop w/XP on it and I just tried it out. Works great!

H


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What you need is an audio mixer that electronically combines the two inputs into one output.


----------



## halcour (Mar 2, 2005)

John - I think the laptop will work fine, but that's good to know if I ever need it. Thanks.

H


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, the laptop serves as that "mixer", even if it is a big bulky for the task.


----------

